# Benelli Supernova vs. Remington 870 Supermag



## maverick266 (Jan 20, 2011)

Im hopefully gonna get a new turkey gun before the season starts in march.  What do yall think, Benelli Supernova, or the Rem 870 Supermag (both 12 ga. 3 1/2 inch)


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 20, 2011)

Rem 870 is a hard gun to beat.  They typically will shoot to point of aim from the 870's I have owned.  The Benelli is a good gun, but I would say the 870 will be the better choice.  I have taken a 870 apart.  They are built to stand the test of time.


----------



## tgilbert (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got a Supernova with a pistol grip and I like it alot. With an Indian Creek choke and ER #6's, I've killed them out to 50+ yards. I'm sure the Remington is a good gun also. It's like buying a car, some people like Chevrolet and some like Ford. You probably won't go wrong either way.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 20, 2011)

the one that fits you best, both are good guns and will last.


----------



## moose266 (Jan 20, 2011)

Never shot the supernova but I'm sure it's a good gun.  I personally own 3 870's and love them.  Killed one 2 years ago with my 20 ga. 870 from 30 steps.  Both will knock them down but I would personally go with the 870.  It's just a good reliable gun that's hard to beat.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 20, 2011)

I own 870, and would recommend.

They are both good guns though!


----------



## pappyjack (Jan 20, 2011)

I have owned both, right now  have a Nova, but it kicks the craps out of me. So, if I had to choose again, I would go for the Remington.


----------



## 2500HD2005 (Jan 20, 2011)

Remington 870 !!!!!!


----------



## Big Andy (Jan 20, 2011)

The Remington 870 the Supernova feels loose to me and rattles.  It makes too much noise for me.  Try the mossberg 835 ulti-mag.


----------



## DMP (Jan 20, 2011)

If I had to choose between the two it would be the 870.


----------



## atgolfer (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a supernova; very good gun. If I was to do it over I would go with an 870; just because you can buy slug barrels; stocks and other upgrade cheaper.  These upgrades are easy to find also. With that said the nova is built like a tank. I also have a 835 mossberg;


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 20, 2011)

870


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jan 20, 2011)

Benelli, I haven't shot the 870, but would think that any pump shooting 3 1/2 high brass is going to have plenty of kick. To each, his own. If your wanting to shoot 3 1/2 I wouldn;t think you would be  concerned with kick. I love my Benelli M1 3" lengthen forcing cone, polished barrel, angle ported, Dipped Mosey Oak Break-up,
Kicks 655 choke, hevi shot 6's. I don't hunt turkey's with my Nova 20 ga. just rabbits. Either gun will work for you.


----------



## limbhanger (Jan 21, 2011)

I own both, the 870 was worked on by Mr. Wilbanks and it is a shooter. Having said that, I bought the Super Nova with the pistol grip last season; This gun out of the box has impressed me. Both great shotguns.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 21, 2011)

870


----------



## Corey (Jan 21, 2011)

Take a look at the Remington web site, you can buy all kinds if stuff 
for a 870 if you start getting bored with it.  

If I were getting a new gun think it woudl be a 870.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 21, 2011)

870


----------



## Y.T. (Jan 21, 2011)

I debated these two guns prior to my first purchase.  The thing that caught my eye was not only the reputation, but the fact that the 870 was a more simple product.  What I mean by this is that the 870 does not have the gas mechanism...translating to fewer points of potential failure.


----------



## pappyjack (Jan 21, 2011)

When I posted my reply about the way the Benelli kicked I guess I should have made myself clear...I have had two open heart surgeries, where they propped my chest open...so I just don't like the gun as for this reason. As far as a shooter, it is deadly at 50+ yds., if you wanted to shoot that far at a bird. It does rattle a little but so do I.....lol....but if I were to go out and purchase another gun, it would be the 870....lighter, easier on the shoulder (my opinion) and interchangable parts are lot cheaper....


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 22, 2011)

870 everyday of the week and twice on Sun.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've owned both, and you wont go wrong either way.

I carry a Super Nova for turkey. If I were looking for an "all around" gun I would lean towards the 870. There are more options available. The fit and finish of the current 870s seems poorer than the older models. The cost had to come out some where.

As far as the "kick" I think it is as much ammo as gun. My brother has a 870 and 835. You can fire certain loads in any of these guns and it will let you know it is 3.5 inch load. IMHO the difference between shooting Hevi 13 loads and Winchesters is very noticable, likely the velocity difference.


----------



## jlpiersonfr (Jan 22, 2011)

trkyhntr70 said:


> the one that fits you best, both are good guns and will last.



x2.  I was making the same decision a few years ago and being a Remington guy my whole life, I decided on the 870 until I got my hands on the Supernova.  It felt a lot better to me than the 870 did.  You are not going to go wrong with either choice though.


----------



## bigasports (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 1 870 and 2 Super Novas one with the pistol grip and the other with the comfort tech stock.  I love them all, but for Turkey hunting the best for me is the Super Nova w/pistol grip!


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 28, 2011)

You know, I have always been a 870 fan, and I guess I always will.  But in all fairness I feel it is only fair to give some credit to the Benelli.  This was a pattern from a Benelli Super Nova.  Now it's hard not to like a gun that can shoot like that.  Now I'm sure there are some good patterns out there with a  Rem Super Mag as well.  But just thought I would do the Benelli some justice.  This was a taped 40yds as stated from the guy that shot it.  It don't get much better than that.


----------



## Headsortails (Jan 28, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and get an auto. Also, forget the 3 1/2". If I had had open heart surgery twice, I wouldn't want the kick of either gun. My 11-87 rolls em".


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 28, 2011)

870 all day long!  I own two and not only do they trow good patterns they are darn near industructable.


----------



## maverick266 (Jan 28, 2011)

obrunson said:


> Do yourself a favor and get an auto. Also, forget the 3 1/2". If I had had open heart surgery twice, I wouldn't want the kick of either gun. My 11-87 rolls em".



yeah well I already shoot an 11-87, I love it and I love automatic shotguns, but I'm looking to expand the variety my arsenal a bit haha. and I would definitely rather shoot a 3 1/2 inch, the more insurance and knockdown I can get on that gobbler, the better.


----------



## maverick266 (Jan 28, 2011)

trkyhntr70 said:


> the one that fits you best, both are good guns and will last.



thats really what it comes down to.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 31, 2011)

870, hands down, the best selling shotgun on the planet.


----------



## maverick266 (Feb 1, 2011)

just bought the Benelli, only because I got a GREAT deal on it.. 870 is next on the list though for sure.


----------

